# preparation course tomorrow - so nervous!



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there

So far we have met with one Sw for a half hour chat.  now we are doing prep course over next 3 days.  i sooo dont know what to expect and when i get nervous i struggle to get my words out, i know the sw monitor you at this course so worried i will sound like a blubbering idiot.   Plus now that we are getting somewhere and been reading lots of books we are questioning whether we are doing the right thign or not!  But then when we think about never having a family we think of course we are doing the right thing.  i think i just keep reading all the negative stuff and know they will concentrate on that over next few days.  just need to hear some lovely stories of how it was the best thing that ever happened!

OMG what a confused message~!!  help!  any advise much appreciated


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya  

im sure ur prep grps will be fine. try and not worry too much about being a blubbering idiot! ss know that people are going to be nervous etc.  

i think they way ur feeling is perfectly normal. its a big thing to go thru and only u can decide if its the right route for you.  for us it was and is! we know have 2 lovely daughters.    its not easy but i personally think/hope it will be worth it!    let us know how u get on and best of luck (not that i think u will need it).  

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello sieve,

can't really advise as have only put a toe on the first rung of the adoption process  
But wish you lots of luck on the course.

mmmbop,xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya  

All totally normal hun    I'm sure you'll fine the prep course totally informative and not all doom and gloom (hopefully).  I was so so nervous at ours but soon relaxed when I realised everyone else was just as nervous and some of the sw's were even more nervous  
Our prep certainly didn't put us off, and here I am sitting next to my gorgeous son who just kissed me and said 'thats cos I love you mummy'  

Best of luck  

ps - Just moved your post to main board so should get seen more


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for your support girls. i really appreciate it.  i guess its gonna be a rollercoaster ride of emotions because at the moment i feel really ready and seeing it as the first step on our journey to becoming forever mum and dad!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sieve - we have just completed ours today! they may cover topics such as attachment, abuse, role of foster carer, etc.  We did lots of discussions in groups and look at lots of case sudies too.  Dont worry about being nervous   good luck


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Pinky i just want to get there now, will be counting lots of sheep tonight!!  hope everything works out for you.
 

let you all know how it goes


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Sieve,  

How did today go?  I hope you enjoyed it, I am sure you settled after a while, I also battle with nerves so I know how you must have felt this morning.

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Sieve,

How did you get on?? xx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all  

Sorry havent been on but lots going on just now.  
First thing, is to say to anyone going on this course, do not worry in the slightest.    the course was AMAZING!!!!!  not what i expected - you were not singled out at all etc.  everyone is in the same boat and i actually came out thinking that after chatting with some couples that what we have been through is nothing compared to them, which is not something i could have said a few months ago!  it was amazing to for once be in the majority talking to like minded people instead of the minority where ...."no we dont have children" comes out!

if someone had told me in advance what the reality is of adoption before going on the course, i.e. long term fostering leading to adoption and what that actually entails i may have had second thoughts but when you talk it all through in your groups and realise the benefits for the child it is totally different.  
This is either for you or not.... however, i would imagine most people would go, yes it is.  Certainly the majority of couples that i spoke to were going to take it forward at the end of the course.  if you have any questions then please ask but me and dh are totally fired up for this and ready to go......


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

So glad it went well, keep us up to date with your journey, I hope its a smooth one!   

Mx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Maccer thank you for that.  i was really worried about what negative stuff might be on the course and did not expect half of it tbh.  but night after night me and dh would go home after the course and discuss and discuss what happened that day and we have come out so strong and cant wait to get started.  it is actually feeling for both of us like a vocation!
i couldnt see your ticker and am rubbish at looking up stuff so not sure at the mo where you are on your journey but will try to find out. but regardless wishing you lots of


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Sieve,

I am right at the beginning of the journey, just had our info evening which was very insightful and we have filled all the forms off and sent them to two LAs so just waiting for a response now.   Its really good reading posts like yours, gives me an insight in what to expect in the coming year, I just can't wait to get started really.  I feel the same as you, I feel as though I was meant to adopt, I have felt like that for a while but after our info evening we both knew this is something that we really wanted to do.  Keep us updated on journey. Lots of   

Mx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Sieve

Have our pep course on Friday another one the next week and then two more in may. Pleased yours went well.

Nice to have found some one who is at the same stage as us.

Take care

Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jayb

so glad to see you back on the boards  

ritz


----------



## riley (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for your post sieve

I was just searching through as we are going on our course Fri so really pleased to see such a positive post.
Good luck with the rest of your journey 

Riley
xx


----------

